# Pedal advise please



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

I am building a cyclocross bike that will double as a commuter too. I want to be able to use clipless pedals when riding off road and regular shoes when commuting or going into town.
I cannot figure out which pedals to use. Shimano makes double sided pedals with a platform on one side and a clip on the other. Very functional, but dead ugly and very heavy.
Is there another option? Could you for instance use something like a Crank Bros Candy SL with normal shoes, or does someone make a platform that you can clip onto? I use frogs on my mountainbike and Look Keos on my road bike.

Thanks for the advice!

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

You could get some regular double sided Shimano SPD mountain pedals and put a SPD reflector on one side of them. You can always unclip the reflectors when you plan on going off road if you want, or just leave them on and clip your shoes into the other side of the pedal.










If the picture doesn't show: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=22313


----------



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like a decent solution. Do you think the transparent crank brothers platform would give a similar solution?


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I really like these: http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/road/product.-code-PD-A530.-type-pd_road.html







, the best thing for me is that they are all one piece and the height difference from one side to the other is minimal. 
I have a set on my SOHO S that I took off the Cross Check and replaced with some that took an added platform but already lost one so I think I'll get some more of these.

Have fun!

http://www.nashbar.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10053_10052_502000_-1 and try the code NBARLUV to save 25%


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

Spikes said:


> Looks like a decent solution. Do you think the transparent crank brothers platform would give a similar solution?


Here is something similar that you can use with pretty much any clipless pedal. All you'll need is a spare set of cleats.










http://www.amazon.com/Winwood-Decksters-Platform-Clip-Ons-without/dp/B001C6BJGK


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Solomon76 said:


> Here is something similar that you can use with pretty much any clipless pedal. All you'll need is a spare set of cleats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem I had with those was the huge difference from pedal to clip, if I set the seat height for the pedal side when I clipped it was way too high and vice versa. If you don't mind moving the seat they were great, well until I forgot how far they stuck down and slammed on a few turns.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I have some Shimano PD-M540 pedals on my touring bike, and I've never had a problem using regular shoes with them for around-town stuff. Sure, they're not super grippy with street shoes, and I wouldn't want to do a century like that, but short term use with street shoes is fine.


----------



## Pharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

krustyone said:


> I really like these: http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/road/product.-code-PD-A530.-type-pd_road.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on these. I had them for a while on one of my bikes, and my wife liked them so much they are now on her bike. Great dual purpose pedals, and they look nice.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I have the 530A's on my commuter, but you are right, they're a little weighty.

The issue with the plastic clip-in platforms from Shimano/Crank Bro's are more of a temporary solution. If you pop them in and out too often they stop working, plus they don't provide the most comfortable platform- more designed so that customers can try out a bike in the shop.

Over the summer (i.e. now) I just use cheapo platforms on the commuter, but switch out to the A530's for longer leisure rides and for the wetter, cooler months. Can't beat a pedal spanner


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use cheapo SPD pedals on my commuter bikes. They are easy to clip into and very durable. If starting out, I might try Crank Bros Candy or Smarty pedals, although I hear they are not as durable as most SPDs.


----------



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll settle for the A530's. They look OK and seem to do what I look for in a pedal. It is a bit blasphemic to put them on a Campy equipped bike, but who cares. Thanks all for the comments!


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/cont...e-

Those are some nice-looking pedals! I've never seen them before.

Looks like a good design.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Spikes said:


> I am building a cyclocross bike that will double as a commuter too. I want to be able to use clipless pedals when riding off road and regular shoes when commuting or going into town.
> I cannot figure out which pedals to use. Shimano makes double sided pedals with a platform on one side and a clip on the other. Very functional, but dead ugly and very heavy.
> Is there another option? Could you for instance use something like a Crank Bros Candy SL with normal shoes, or does someone make a platform that you can clip onto? I use frogs on my mountainbike and Look Keos on my road bike.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea- get 2 sets of pedals. Get a set of frogs (because you already have a set, so you don't need new shoes) and a set of simple lightweight platform pedals- these are bulletproof, cheap and reasonably light- http://www.velo-orange.com/mkstope.html

It takes a minute or two to swap pedals, tops. Pedal wrench is all you need. this is probably your cheapest option.

figure those clip-in platform things are going to fall off the second you try and re-adjust your foot.


----------

